# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Luljeta Lleshanaku

## dikeafajtore

Nuk ka vdekje mes mjerimit a madhështisë

Sorollatjet e Lirisë
Jo gjithmonë mallkimi
i shmanget gjurmëve të kuqe të gjakut
mbi arkitraun e portës

Ajo stuhi e fortë, e pakthyeshme ndjek pikërisht ata
që besojnë se shkojnë drejt Tokës së Premtuar
dhe i përçan rrugës.

Kujtoj endjet e mia të ngazëllyera
endjet dhjetëvjeçare
si piruni rreth marengës së bardhë
Pashë shpirtin tim të firojë prej kurmit të ngrohtë
si aroma prej luleve të çelura gjatë natës.

Nuk qe kjo liria.Liria nuk kishte qenë hapësirë
Liria ishte ngjitje vertikale
hedhja e trastave me rërë prej ballonit
pezulli e frikshme.
Me sa zell shkund trupin tim tani nga gjithë këto
ashtu siç shkund qilimin nga pluhuri
dhe arabeskat zgjohen nga ky gjumë ëndrrimtar.

Tani ndihem e çliruar prej iluzionit të lirisë
Tashmë jam e lirë.

Një degë e lulëzuar bajameje
Nuk dihet se kur mund të më shfaqet përsëri ajo - 
Dashuria, që të ndjek me një sy të fortë e te pashmanshem deri thellë,
si ngjalën Shqiponja e Detit.

Ajo mund të vijë edhe atëherë
kur pleqëria të na ketë vënë poshtë,
kur tronditja më e vogël gati mund të na shkërmoqë
si një varg i tharë, i zverdhur duhani.
Atëherë do të jetë e dhimbshme
të përballosh sidomos mengjesin
kohën kur drita e fortë projekton 
me gjithë madhështinë e vet
një degë të lulëzuar bajameje mbi murin e vjetër.

Dhe dielli nuk çohet më kurrë në zenit
por si kungulli rritet e rëndohet horizontalisht
e fshihet i përgjumur mes degëve të blerta të kopështit.

Tamam këtu unë të kam njohur ty
ishe një zarf i bardhë, i dyllosur
Po të afrohesha më shumë
dylli mund të ngjitej në gjoksin tim
e mesazhi do të mbetej përjetësisht i hapur.

shihe atë dorë me gishta të hollë delikatë mbi mur
atë rreze mengjesi
nuk është sfidë, është bujari.

Edhe rrugët që të çojnë në Alaskë 
aty-këtu zgjohen.
Tabelat e mbetura buzë minierave të mbyllura
përpiqen të kujtojnë rrokjet e dëmtuara.
Përpiqen të kujtojnë
vagonat me gur të zinj që dilnin nga nëntoka e ngrohtë.

Një palë këpucë të reja
Prapë një palë këpucë të reja për ty.
Këtu vera është gjithë pluhur
dhe lagështira të tërheq skutave të errëta
si miun një paketë e  mbetur biskotash.

Ka ndodhur ditë më parë.
E ato vazhdojnë të rrinë të paprekura në kuti
kurriz më kurriz.

Eshtë më se e bekuar rrezja që bie mbi ne
si mbi një "natura morte" - 
syri i përqendruar i vizitorit;
një pjatë me fruta gjithë lëng të stinës.
Midis tyre një thikë gjithë shkelqim, 
që e ka humbur kuptimin e rrezikut
njësoj joshëse dhe paqësore

O zot, çfarë qe e gjitha kjo
ç'dorë e preu njëherësh gjithë misterin rreth nesh
pa e zgjedhur, siç pritet bari për lepujt.

Një palë këpucë
që ti t'i gëzoheshe një mënyre të re ecjeje në tokë.
Mbase po e mbaj peng fluturimin tënd
duke ëndërruar gjithmonë kërcitjen e tyre në darkë
kur i afrohen portës.  

 Luljeta Lleshanaku

----------


## shigjeta

*Dimri ne arat me miser*

Kishte hyre dimri
dhe saksofoni i eres
perdridhej
si kobra

Duke ndjekur kalimthi fushat me miser
rrenjet e mbetura
kthetrat e shpendeve iluzore
timoni nen gishterinjte mbetet i ftohte akull
dhe hena mbeshtet fytyren e ndotur pas xhamit te prapem
si femijet e braktisur e kurioz
te periferise

Dy shtepi te zbrazeta atje ne brendesi
dy dhembet therres te miut te arres
qe rremojne te gjejne
ate pak gje qe mbeti
nga stina e kuqerremte e korrjeve

Makina ndalet ne buzembremje
burri del dhe ndez nje cigare
e thith fort ate
thith deshperimin e fushes me dy mushkerite
e fusha thith deshperimin e tij deri ne bronke
e pastaj
me te njejten maje kepuce shtypin filtrin e mbetur te cigares
shtypin beselidhjen e tyre te vjeter
te pashprese
fatale

----------


## shigjeta

*Fryme kamomili*

S'kemi shkembyer kurre ndonje fjale per vdekjen, mame
ashtu si te martuarit nuk bisedojne per seksin
ashtu si mjeket se zene ne goje "gjakun"
ashtu si postieri s'ndjen nevoj te thote "lajm"
apo polumbaret s'ndjejne nevoje te permendin "ajer"...

Por se frika hijeshon sendet qe ti prek
nje lloj sic fergellon aren me pambuk
levizja e mbledheses lekurezeze

Ne mengjes
fryma jote prej kamomili
clirohet si qengji
prej vathes se vet
Mbi jastekun e zhubravitur
ca fije te bardha, te panjohura floku
dhe karfica metalike e zeze

Mos e prit te vij e zhurmshme
me zilka ne berryla e ne gjunje
me veshje laramane
si Burrat Karnavaleve
apo nje "Morris dancing" ne fund te majit

Nuk do ta shohesh kurre Burrin e Karnavaleve!

Do te shohesh femijen me gjunje te drejte e flokedendur
qe s'pati kohe te rritej
a nuk ke degjuar ndonjehere te thone
se vdekja eshte kaq afer lindjes
sa edhe dy vrimat e hundes
ne nje psheretime te thelle?!!

*Morris dancing - parakalime festive tradicionale ne fund te Majit me origjine personazhet e legjendes se Robin Hood-it

----------


## Leila

*Ndërgjegje e gjymtuar*


Lakuriq nate
ndërgjegja jote e gjymtuar
verbohet e përplaset në dritë!

E tmerrshme të gdhihesh e të ngrysesh
me këtë shpend të zi në shpirt!







*Me ty*


Do të ulem në kënd të buzës
si në një shkëmb, pranë një ujëvare
e sigurt se s'do më rrëmbejë shtjellë e fjalëve.

Do të ulem në kënd të syrit
si një zambak i mbirë në ujë pranë bregut
me fletë të vogla që t'mos zë shikimin.

Se unë në fund të fundit, ç'jam?
- Një dallgë e ngrirë në hapësirë
e shkulur nga deti i gjoksit tënd.
Shtrin duart të më arrish e s'më arrin.

----------


## ChuChu

_ Minibiografi_  - * LULJETA LLESHANAKU* 

Të lindësh poet është fat, që jo shpesh meritohet. Luljeta Lleshanaku është nga ato femra, që fati ka patur meritën ta takojë. Një sublimim i përhershëm duket se grith së brendshmi vargut të saj, një "pakënaqësi", që rebelon sa herë harresa përpiqet të përgjumë gjithçkanë që nis nga kujtimet. Fëmijëria "ndryshe", duket se ende bën ekon e zgjatur, që poetëve s'u shuhet as pas fryme. Padyshim, Lleshanaku është ndër poeteshat më të mira shqiptare, që e ka rrënuar indiferencën që e shoqëron lexuesin e varfër të poezisë së sotme. 


* IKËN ZOGJTË*  

Ikën zogjtë
ikën dhe si brenga lanë foletë këtu
dimri si kupa i mbushi me shira
i mbushi dhe i piu
i piu dhe u deh
nga vetmia. 


* KËMBANAT E SË DIELËS* 

Shpirti im
përplaset si gjuhëza
në faqet metalike të këmbanës.

E dëgjoni
është këmbana e së dielës
është këmbana e meshës së madhe të së dielës
kur njerëzit dëgjojnë predikimet për një jetë
të pamëkat
dhe kujtohen të çojnë lule në varreza.

----------


## Brari

leshanaku  shum lesh e li  i ben poezite..


psh..thote

Dashuria, që të ndjek me një sy të fortë e te pashmanshem deri thellë,
si ngjalën Shqiponja e Detit.



e ku i pa ngjalat kjo dhe cila shqiponje gjuan ngjala ne det?

apo hajt futja llafe boshe se duken si poezi..


diku i drejtohet mames vet dhe permend morrison karnavalet..e ku i pa e jema morrison  karnavalet..apo hajt ..

tjerr e tjerr e asgje nuk thote..

njisoj si mimoza ahmeti.. shkalafendshem.. vec te shkruajm..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*NJE PALE SANDALE NEN PEME* 



*FLASHBACK 1*

Është Gusht. 1972. Zagushi. 
Jeshilojnë vetëm zverqet e hamenjve 
që ngarkojnë mobiljet në një kamion.
Kujdes, mos të shkelni lulet !- këshillon ime më
lulet që do të thahen vetëm pas tri ditësh.
Shtëpia zbrazet si me rreze Rëntgen
Dhe keqardhja e fqinjve
Që shkrin si kompresë më akull
Në cilëndo pjesë të trupit që ta vësh.
Do të shpërngulemi diku tjetër
Ku mirënjohja do të ngrijë ballkon në fytyrë
me aventurën e zgjimit të mbërthyer mbi një shkop
si gjelat prej sheqeri .
Jam vetëm tri vjeç. Nuk e di se çjanë premtimet.
Dhe nuk më kanë treguar akoma
se fëmijëria pa premtime është si bukë e zënë pa majâ
mjerisht e ëmbël, e forte dhe pa vrima.
Kurse im atë nuk duket gjëkundi. 
Im atë ende nuk ka lindur. 
Ai do të lindë në një kapitull tjetër,
Shumë kohë më vonë
Atëherë kur unë të ndjej nevojën të bëhem mbrojtëse e dikujt,
duke u grumbulluar më vështirësi pak hije midis këmbëve të mia
si trup mikrofoni.

*FLASHBACK 2*

E djelë. Nga tabanet e këpucëve 
në korridor
tretet plazma e dëbores dhe amnezia e rrugëve e shkurtra.
Llamba 150W në mes të dhomës, 
si një copë e verdhë djathi, në një çark mërzie.
Ime më punon me shtiza, duke numëruar nën zë
ajo e di gjithmonë sa duhet, dhe kur ndërrohen radhët
e ngjitur si një copë stuko në qoshe të asaj dritareje
që sa vjen e bëhet më e qartë.
Ajo është një jaskëk i vogël gjilpërash
që e njeh mrekullisht artin e nënshtrimit.
përpiqet të ma mësojë edhe mua,
edhe sime motre
Tri kukulla Matrioshka, të renditura sipas madhësisë
ajo e fundit-unë
e pashpërbëshmja.

*FLASHBACK 3*

Zemër nëntori. Era fryn si ndërrim epokash, 
Dëbora dhe fytyra e sime mëje 
presin në prapavijë 
të vërtetojnë filozofinë e tyre
të të pashmangmes.
Dritat, si një varg milingonash të çojnë 
në dhomën e bukës.Unë jam nusja. 
Fundi i ceremonies. E ndërsa bëhem gati për gjumë 
njezet e një karfica mi heqin me kujdes nga koka. 
aq sa vitet e mia.
Nuk di pothuajse asgjë mbi jetën. 
Di vetëm se në kthesa të forta
përvoja vlen më pak se dy drita të ndezura në gjoks 
Përpiqem ta fsheh lumturinë time nën pushin e bardhë
si një portokalle e qëruar me kujdes
Kam dalë dinakërisht prej profecisë sime gjenetike
si prej një shpelle të gërryer nga vetmia
e kapur fort pas barkut të dashit
Po të mundohem të shtyj pak perden 
me dy gishtat e ngjyrosur në majë,
dy hije shkojnw në harmoni mbi asfaltin e zi
instumentisti dhe violinçeli, pas koncertit 
njeriu edhe antiprofecia.

*NJË PALË SANDALE NËN PEMË*

Kaq ishte e gjitha. 
Trupi, fryma dhe pema
Tashmë janë në sintoni të plotë. 
Pema ? Cila pemë ?!! Nuk ka asnjë pemë përtej dritares
Që të mund të lakmojë
Paqen e trupave, si të nxjerrë nga deti
cep më cep.
Duhet pak guxim
për të hapur sytë e për tu ndeshur
me atë gjë të frikshme , që na prêt më pas 
si të shohësh hënën, hënën në kupë të qiellit, në pikë të ditës
-tamam atë gjë që do të ishte kaq mahnitëse në kohën e vet.
Barku im kontrakton rrallë
si kokë kobre
Me gjahun në grykë
I yti, merr e jep, pa pauza, pa nënkuptime,
Përmbyllës, si nje manifest.
Asgjë më nuk do të ketë më atë forcë
Por vetëm therma të vogla pa klithëm mbi porcelan 
Thika ëmbëlsirash.
Rutinë.
dhe përfytyrimit I vjen fundi
kur era trupëzohet në një send.
Cila pemë ?!! 
Tashmë fryma është e rregullt
gramatikë.,
fije bari dhe baltë.
fole e sapobraktisur nga synimi.
Buzëqeshim lehtë, pa thonj, pa thembra,
si një palë sandale
rrëzë trungut të pemës.

*SHAH*

Është vjeshtë. Venat në mermer
bymehen nga shirat.
Varret e të afërmve të mi,
me vetëm katër gisht kohë midis,
të vënë në radhë
si një varg makinash të bllokuara
në kryqëzim me hekurudhën.
Lufta ka marrë fund. Ajo dorezë farkëtari
që i mbante dikur, si gishtat, të gjithë bashkë
është hedhur, e panevojshme, tej.
Jashtë saj, jashtë thjesht ca të panjohur
që presin vetëm trenin të kalojë
në krahun tjetër të rrugës...
Aroma e dheut 
Të kujton shtëpinë 
Ku mungon një orë e varur në mur.
Ua pastroj emrat me kujdes në pllaka
Vitet.., si plagë të vogla në gjunjë
Dashurinë.., që tashmë djeg më pak
Se një gjemb trëndafili. 
Në të hyrë të varrezës
Roja që luan shah me veten në kabinë.


Luljeta Lleshanaku

Milosao

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*KUR DASHURIA JEP NJE SHENJE..* 

_Luljeta Lleshanaku_ 


*KUR DASHURIA JEP NJE SHENJË..*

Ajo futet ne rrjedhën e gjërave me arrogancë,
si heshtja që pason trokitjet e çekiçit të gjyqtarit
gjatë seancës.
Gjithe qenia perkundet, nga puhia me e vogel
nje are e ardhur gruri
që pret për tu korrur.
Tamam atehere kur ti kujton se je e mbrojtur, 
kur kujton se tashmë je vetëm një shpinë
një shpinë e fortë, pa gjoks, pa bark, 
pa kërthizë, 
(veçanërisht pa kërthizë)
si tavani i qilarit
mbi ushqimet e konservuara për dimër.
Zmbrapsem një moment
e gatshme për tia filluar çdo herë nga fillimi
me një paletë te pastër piktori 
e një vrimë të errët në mes.
E nis për të disatën herë atë rrugë
fundin e së cilës e njoh mirë,
si prekjen metalike ne xhep të fishekut 
të cilin, gjatë rrethimit, 
ushtari i mirë
e ruan për vete.

*AROME QUMËSHTI*
_( Ne kujtim te H.Kupit )_

Tani, 
pas shumë e shumë vjetësh
mbase mund të pyes veten
se çmë lidhte me atë burrë shtatëdhjetëvjeçar,
me atë trung të vjetër qershie.
Ndanim shumë kohë bashkë
Tregonte ëndrrat e një nate më parë
me lëvizje të shkathëta të duarve
si lopatat që pastrojnë rrugën nga dëbora.
Lexonte fletët e reja e ditarit
të shkruara gjatë vapës,
duke i paraprirë me gishtin tregues, çdo presjeje,
çdo fjale, çdo pauze 
si fati u paraprin gjërave nganjëherë..
Flitnim anglisht
një anglishte arkaike, të mësuar në burgje
si i thone ajrit, families, urës
zërit si I thonë, 
me një o të dëshpëruar, që mezi kapej, 
si një fije e thinjur floku në krëhër. 
Prej tij mesova te pyes Si je ?
duke e shikuar tjetrin drejt e në sy.
Mbi oxhak , 
fotografite e grave te familjes
të gjalla e të vdekura, njëlloj të përkulura në skaje, 
me duar të kryqezuara ne bark
si shtepi të gozhduara nga epidemitë.
E njëjta gje, çdo ditë, 
për orë e orë me radhë
deri kur unë shfaqja shenja padurimi
apo qumështi I deles derdhej mbi zjarr.
Kohë më vonë, kur ditaret do të zhdukeshin, 
kur qershia do te pritej, oxhaku do te shembej
e fotografitë do të çgozhdoheshin nga heshtja e tyre,
do të ndjeja therëse në hundë aromën e qumështit të djegur
-afati I leximit kishte skaduar !
Nuk isha më fëmija
qe të mund ti besosh testamentin e leximit,
se ti flasesh një fëmije
eshte njëlloj si të shkelësh mbi gjethe të njoma
pa pritur kurre të të pyesin pse dhe si.

*BERLIN. HOTEL CITADINE*.

Eshte mbrëmje. Jashtë dy- tri taksi te vëna ne pritje
të ndonjë kalimtari që ka humbur rrugën.
Dhoma është ashtu siç e lashë në mëngjes. Asnjë ndryshim.
përveç çarçafëve të ndërruar
nga duar që unë nuk i kam njohur kurrë
dhe zhumës së lehtë të shiut që mbi xhama kercet 
si një tufë lulesh të thara
kur u ndërrojmë vendin.
Dhe i njejti mesazh në sekretarinë telefonike:
një zë burri, 
i regjistruar muaj më parë, për një tjetër grua,
për dikë që është fshirë me të njëjtit peshqirë
të larë dhe parfumuar.
E kthej mesazhin mbrapsht, e dëgjoj disa herë
Kryqëzohem në kohë me një histori të panjohur
duke shmangur pyetjen:Çfarë mund të ketë ndodhur më pas ?
Një telefonatë që vjen nga një kabinë telefonike,
në nxitim e sipër, ndoshta i përmallur, 
fshin grimin nga fytyra ime
pa shumë përkushtim, shpejt e shpejt,
si atë të një figuranteje pas shfaqjes.
Më në fund do të shtrihem ne atë shtrat
te rregulluar nga duar anonime,
te tendosem midis gjerave te mia te humbura
( pyetjeve që u ngutën të merrnin përgjigje ) 
si nje fill tregues prej mendafshi
midis fleteve te sapolexuara te librit. 

*MISTERI I LUTJEVE*

Në familjen time 
lutjet bëheshin fshehtas
me zë të ulët, me një hundë të skuqur nën jorgan, 
gati mërmëritnin, 
me një psherëtimë në fillim dhe fund
të hollë, e te paster si nje garze.
Përreth shtëpisë, 
kishte vetëm një palë shkallë për tu ngjitur
ato të drunjtat, të mbështetura gjithë vitin pas murit,
për riparimin e tjegullave në gusht para shirave.
Në vend të engjejve, 
hipnin e zbritnin burra 
që vuanin nga shiatiku.
Luteshin duke u shikuar sy më sy me Të,
si në një marrëveshje kryezotësh
duke kërkuar nje shtyrje afati 
Zot, me jep forcë..!, e asgjë më shumë,
se ishin pasardhësit e Esaut, 
të bekuar, me të vetmen gjë që mbeti prej Jakobit,
-bekimin e shpatës
Në shtëpinë time 
lutja ishte një dobësi, 
që nuk përflitej kurrë, 
si të bërit dashuri
dhe njësoj
si të bërit dashuri
pasohej nga nata e frikshme e trupit

_Luljeta Lleshanaku ka lindur me 2 Prill 1968.
Është autorja e këtyre vëllimeve me poezi :
¡Sytë e somnambulës (1994)
¡ Këmbanat e së djelës (1995)
¡ Gjysëmkubizëm (1997)
¡ Antipastorale (1999)
¡ Palca e verdhë (2000)
¡  Fresco (Sh.B.A, 2002)
Ky cikël me poezi të Luljeta Lleshanakut, botohet për herë të parë dhe janë krijime të zgjedhura enkas për faqet letrare të Milosaos nga krijimtaria e saj më e re._

----------


## Hipparchia

Faleminderit te gjithe atyre qe kane sjelle poezite e Lleshanakut ne forum, me qellim qe edhe une mund t'i lexoj. Lleshanaku eshte padyshim nje poete e shkalles me te larte. Eshte per te ardhur keq qe poezia e saj njihet me teper nga studente letersie ne New York (kryesisht Amerikane, e ndonje shqiptare si puna ime qe e ka zbuluar ate ne anglisht se pari ne nje librari librash te perdorur) sesa nga librashitesit e Tiranes. Shoqja ime e sapo kthyer nga Tirana pas shume muajsh, me thote se askush neper librarite (a kioskat) e Tiranes nuk e dinte se kush ishte. Ndoshta keshtu duhet te jete, pasi Tiranasit duhet te kene interesa me emergjente, sic mund te jene perkthimet mizerje te leteresise se huaj kontemporane. 

Gjithsesi, faleminderit, dhe po te kete ndonjeri ndonje ide se si dhe ku mund ta gjej poezine e saj (e te poeteve te tjere shqiptare te rangut te saj), ju lutem me njoftoni! Do e vleresoja pa mase!

-H.

----------


## Baptist

> _ Minibiografi_  - * LULJETA LLESHANAKU* 
> 
> Të lindësh poet është fat, që jo shpesh meritohet. Luljeta Lleshanaku është nga ato femra, që fati ka patur meritën ta takojë. Një sublimim i përhershëm duket se grith së brendshmi vargut të saj, një "pakënaqësi", që rebelon sa herë harresa përpiqet të përgjumë gjithçkanë që nis nga kujtimet. Fëmijëria "ndryshe", duket se ende bën ekon e zgjatur, që poetëve s'u shuhet as pas fryme. Padyshim, Lleshanaku është ndër poeteshat më të mira shqiptare, që e ka rrënuar indiferencën që e shoqëron lexuesin e varfër të poezisë së sotme. 
> 
> 
> * IKËN ZOGJTË*  
> 
> Ikën zogjtë
> ikën dhe si brenga lanë foletë këtu
> ...


Dhe keto i quan poezi dikush?

----------


## mirandapetro

Urime Luljeta.Poezi shume te bukura.

----------


## [Perla]

_Në Festivalin Ndërkombëtar të Letërsisë që u zhvillua në Ljubjana, Slloveni javën që shkoi, poetja Luljeta Lleshanaku fitoi çmimin "Kristal", çmim i cili jepet për shkrimtarin më të mirë pjesëmarrës në edicion._

Festivali _"Vilenica International Festival"_ zhvillohet në Slloveni prej 24 vjetësh. Për Shqipërinë është vetëm hera e tretë që përfaqësohet. Shkrimtarët pjesëmarrës nga gjithë Europa Qendrore si: Umberto Galimberti, Stefan Kardos, Oksana Zabusko, Peter Rezmn, Ev Sonnenberg, Ines Cergol, Andrea Grill, Jana Benova, Klin Dankov, Stefan Kardos, Miljenko Jergovic, Hrkus Koncius, Dan Lungu, Tone Partljic, Jana Purtrle Srdic, Maria Sleahtitchi, Vlda Urosevic, Jan Benova, janë zëra përfaqësues në kulturat nga vijnë dhe me një background shumë të pasur letrar. Konkurrenca midis tyre ishte për Çmimin "Kristal" , i cili, dhe pse është një shkrimtare që nuk i përket Europës Qendrore, iu dha Luljeta Lleshanakut.

Poetja Luljeta Lleshanaku u prezantua në këtë festival me poezitë "Misteri i lutjeve", "Lajme të vonuara", "Me fatin e shkruar në fytyrë" dhe "E hëna në shtatë ditë". Këto poezi janë botuar gjithashtu në antologjinë e festivalit në gjuhët shqipe, sllovene dhe angleze.

Festivali jep dy çmime: "Çmimi ndërkombëtar" ose çmimi i karrierës iu dha shkrimtarit Claudio Magri. Ky çmim jepet nga Unioni i Shkrimtarëve Sllovenë. Ndërsa Çmimi "Kristal" u dha nga një juri ndërkombëtare e përbërë nga: Katharina Narbutovic (Gjermani), Victor Rodrigues-Nunez (SHBA), Jurgen Jakob Becker (Gjermani), Forrest Gander (SHBA) dhe Tom Van de Voorde (Belgjikë).

Gjatë ceremonisë, juria argumentoi dhënien e këtij çmimi si një çmim i cili jepet për "metaforën e fuqishme, mprehtësinë e mendimit dhe temën universale të trajtuar me shumë finesë". Fituesit pararadhës të këtij çmimi janë: Piotr Sommer (Poloni), Mojca Kumerdej (Slloveni), Josip Osti (Bjellorusi), Pál Závada (Hungari), Natalka Bilocerkivec (Ukrainë), Angelo Cherchi (Itali), Nicole Müller (Zvicër), Francesco Micieli (Zvicër), Endre Kukorelly (Hungari), Grendel Lajos (Sllovaki), Eëa Lipska (Poloni)...
Me këtë çmim poetes shqiptare i jepet e drejta të marrë pjesë në një tjetër aktivitet ndërkombëtar në Dublin, Irlandë, në prill 2010. Dy festivalet shkëmbejnë fituesit në edicionet pasuese.
_
Shekulli_

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*
Lleshanaku: 'Magjia e dashurisë, gjëja që shkatërrohet më shpejt'*

Bisedoi j.p | 23/09/2009 | Kulture |

"Pothuajse e kisha humbur shijen e surprizave. Këtu nuk na ndodh të befasohemi, pasi çmimet letrare e kanë humbur besueshmërinë", - shprehet Luljeta Lleshanaku. Një bisedë duke lexuar e kuptuar katër poezitë, me të cilat u vlerësua në Festivalin Ndërkombëtar të Poezisë në Slloveni, me çmimin "Kristal"

Luljeta Lleshanaku nuk ndalet gjatë tek çmimi, por tek poezia. Biseda përqendrohet tek poezitë që prezantoi në festival. Zbulon atë që fshihet pas universales, të kaluarën, ngjarjet që kanë ngecur në kujtesë, ndjesitë, perceptimet vetjake. "Nuk ka rëndësi se ku je, gjithkund do të marrësh në shpinë atë çka është e jotja, çka përbën esencën tënde dhe kësaj vetëm i shtohen disa shtresa informacioni", - pohon ajo.

*Juria i vlerësoi poezitë e tua për "metaforën e fuqishme, mprehtësinë dhe temën universale të trajtuar me shumë finesë". Si arrihet deri atje? Si shmanget uni?*


Është çështje stili. Secili prej nesh ka një stil të vetin të foluri, të ecuri, të veshuri, të formulimit të mendimit, siç ka edhe një stil të vetin perceptimi.


Dikush përpiqet të fokusohet në logjikën e momentit e dikush tjetër në logjikën vertikale të gjërave, duke krijuar analogji dhe përgjithësime. Unë i përkas më shumë kësaj të fundit. Një nga poetet që kam takuar kohët e fundit, e cila vërtet arrin ta shmangë mjeshtërisht "un-in", është Wislawa Szymborska, nobelistja polake.


Zakonisht, kjo lloj poezie ka rrezikun e vet, sepse mund të dobësojë intimitetin me lexuesin dhe mund të tingëllojë deklamative, pasi toni i poezisë merr përsipër të dëshmojë një të vërtetë të përbashkët, por, kur është e gjetur, ajo ka fuqinë e vet të pakundërshtueshme. Fundja, "lënda flet vetë" thonë latinët.


*Duke lexuar vargjet e katër poezive, për të cilat u vlerësove në Slloveni, shquan poeten që shpesh kthen kokën pas tek "shoku i bankës në shkollën fillore", "lodrat e prishura", "lutjet në familje".*


Në argumentin e zgjeruar që juria dha ishte një përcaktim i tillë: "Poezia e Lleshanakut zhvillohet në kuotën zero, nga ku mund të shikosh në të gjitha drejtimet në të njëjtën kohë", që do të thotë se nuk ka ndonjë kuotë kohore të përcaktuar qartë. Megjithatë, pa dyshim që shumë prej imazheve duken sikur kanë ngecur në kujtesë.


Fjala vjen, është fakt që kam pasur një shok banke, një djalë i cili vuante nga një sëmundje e pashërueshme zemre kur kam qenë fëmijë (mua më ulnin vazhdimisht në bankë me dikë që nuk hapte gojën, ngaqë isha shumë problematike vetë).


Arsyeja që unë e mbaj mend është mënyra sesi trajtohej në shoqëri një qenie e pashpresë, ose siç them në poezi "Me fatin e shkruar në fytyrë". Nuk kishte rëndësi nëse ishte i paracaktuar me vdekje apo jo. Çështja është se ai ishte një dosje e lexueshme. E mirë apo e keqe, njerëzit lakmojnë të panjohurën, atë që nuk dinë.


Po kështu edhe lodrat e prishura, janë gjithashtu një reminishencë nga fëmijëria: lodrat që im atë na sillte si dhuratë për vit të ri janë një imazh i lidhur me prirjen time të sëmurë për t'i shkatërruar, në mënyrë që t'i hapja lirshëm ingranazhet e të shihja misterin e funksionimit të tyre. Kurse lutjet në familje ishin lutjet e dëshpëruara të sime më para gjumit, nën zë dhe aq të dëshpëruara sa zor se mund t'i harroj.


Por, të gjitha këto nuk kanë asnjë lloj vlere letrare nëse nuk i përdor me një funksion të caktuar në poezi. Përndryshe, quhet "manipulim" i fakteve jetësore dhe shndërrimi i tyre në fakte letrare. Kështu që, duke i lidhur këtë me pyetjen që më bëtë më parë, mendoj se tema universale nuk e përjashton elementin biografik, por thjesht e vendos në një orbitë më të gjerë.

_"Gruaja flokëkuqe që pret përnatë burrin e pirë
do të vazhdojë ta presë kështu edhe njëqind vjet.
Nuk është faji i alkoolit. Ajo ka pritjen e vulosur në fytyrë"
ose
"Vajzat preferojnë martesat larg
për të lënë prapa, të paprekur,
bustin e pesëmbëdhjetëvjeçares"_


*Kjo është vajza dhe gruaja shqiptare?*


Edhe po, edhe jo. Një grua që pret e pret pafundësisht të shoqin pijanec mund ta gjesh gjithkund. Kam njohur gra të tilla, por qëllimi ka qenë që nëpërmjet një argumenti poetik të përgjithësosh imazhin e njerëzve që i nënshtrohen fatit pa u ankuar, pa refuzuar dhe model më të mirë se nënat tona, nuk ke ku gjen. Dhe jo se ishin të dobëta, por se ishin të forta.


Çudia është se ne nuk jemi e nuk kemi qenë kurrë popull fetar (me gjithë atë debat që bëhet për rrënjët tona myslimane apo kristiane, unë besoj se edhe budizmit po t'i kishte rënë rruga këndej, do të kishte ngulur rrënjë); e duke mos qenë të tillë, si është e mundur që njerëzit e pranonin fatin e tyre pa gjetur ngushëllim askund, pa patur një pikë referimi ose një sistem referencial, pa patur qoftë edhe një iluzion të vetëm për t'u mbajtur? Këtë unë e quaj "forcë" karakteri.


Kurse, me "statujën e 20-vjeçares", mund të them se lidhet nevoja e gjithkujt për identitet. Qoftë edhe konservimi në celuloidin e kujtesës së dikujt me freskinë dhe bukurinë e 15-vjeçares, është nevojë për identifikim.


Martesat larg, përveç kërshërisë ndaj së panjohurës, kishin brenda tyre edhe këtë të dytën. Në qytezën ku unë jam rritur ndodhte kjo. Në fshatra gjithashtu. Kështu që, po, ka patjetër diçka prej femrës shqiptare.

*Po Zoti, parajsa, lutja, engjëjt, profetët, besimi, elementë me të cilët ti ndërton poezinë "Misteri i Lutjeve", janë një qëndrim i yti ndaj fesë?*


Tek "Misteri i lutjeve", në të vërtetë kemi një demitizim të situatës. Kjo poezi nuk jep asgjë mbi qëndrimin tim ndaj fesë. Në një kontekst ironik trajtohet një ambient i njerëzve të harruar prej fatit, të lënë vetëm fillikat në rezistencën e tyre.


Një paralelizëm midis "shkallëve të Jakobit" dhe shkallëve të mbështetura që shërbenin për të rregulluar çatinë, në të cilat hipnin e zbrisnin jo engjëj, por burra që vuanin nga shiatiku; është një kundërvënie ndaj legjendës biblike, komunikimit të Zotit me Jakobin.


Thjesht qëllimi ka qenë të improvizoja një jetë ku nuk ekzistonte asnjë mister tjetër përveç atij njerëzor dhe evidentimit të fuqisë dhe dinjitetit të racës njerëzore, atij mikrokozmosi në të cilin ne jemi mësuar të shohim vetëm anët e errëta.


Dhe kam plot shembuj të tillë në ambientin ku jam rritur. Aty shikon se si pamundësia ose të shkatërron, ose zbulon një hero brenda teje. Në izolim dilemat janë shumë të thjeshta dhe zgjedhjet e pastra.

*Çdo të thuash me:

"Ndërsa me njerëzit ishte tjetër gjë
ata i ndërtova vetë. Njerëzit i desha qëllimisht jo deri në fund.*


Asnjëri prej tyre nuk preku tavanin e kaltër me kokë, si shtëpitë e lëna në mes, me një plasmas në vend të çatisë kur sapo ka filluar vjeshta e largët e të kuptuarit"

Ideja është se vetëm pas shkatërrimit të diçkaje t'i mund të bësh autopsinë e saj, të gjesh arsyet e vërteta. Kuptimi është liri nga funksioni. Ne kurrë nuk jemi në gjendje të gjykojmë diçka për sa kohë ne jemi pjesë e saj.


Dhe për analogji, në këtë poezi them që edhe dashuritë kanë ciklin e tyre. Kulmi është i frikshëm, sepse pas saj vjen zvenitja dhe humbja e interesit. Madje, magjia e dashurisë është një nga gjërat që shkatërrohet më shpejt, si tepër delikate.


Natyrisht, strofa e fundit është një improvizim, një metaforë, për të treguar atë që më dhemb më shumë dhe ndoshta në dashuri, më shumë se gjithkund tjetër ti je i paaftë të logjikosh qartë, duke shmangur qoftë edhe artificialisht shkatërrimin ose pikën e vdekjes.

*Me gjithë këtë pasuri kuptimesh për botën dhe njerëzit që përcjellin pikërisht këto katër poezi, përse duhej të ishte surprizë çmimi "Kristal"?*


Po, "surprizë", tamam kështu thashë, madje shtova se pothuajse e kisha humbur shijen e surprizave. Këtu nuk na ndodh të befasohemi, çmimet letrare e kanë humbur besueshmërinë dhe nuk vlejnë për gjë tjetër përveçse për t'u përfshirë formalisht në CV-të personale (të cilat gjithashtu nuk i lexon askush). Kompromentimi i çmimeve ka krijuar një precedent aq të keq, saqë edhe sikur ta meritosh vërtet atë çmim që të japin, je i prirur të paragjykohesh.


Nuk desha t'i hyj në detaje kësaj çështjeje, pasi ka shumë vend për të folur, por problemi është se kjo situatë i ka zhveshur shkrimtarët nga emocioni dhe energjia e konkurrencës, ku edhe humbja, edhe fitorja kanë kuptim. Një vend që nuk ka konkurrencë (dhe kjo nuk u përket vetëm vlerësimeve apo promovimit letrar) nuk është i motivuar për të bërë përpara.


Meqë ra fjala, një nga urimet më interesante që kam marrë nga një mik i familjes ishte: "...dhe kryesorja është se juria ka qenë e përbërë nga të huaj, gjë që e bën më bindës çmimin!".


Kjo më sjell në mendje një reklamë të ujit "Trebeshina" në TV, ku pjesë e spotit bëhet një teknik gjerman që nuk merret vesh se ç'thotë në gjuhën e vet, por që na garanton cilësinë e ujit...pikërisht sepse "e tha gjermani". Kësaj i thonë import kredibiliteti.


*Për gati një vit ke qenë në Amerikë. A të ndihmon për të shkruar largësia nga mjedisi yt i përditshëm?*


Të njëjtën pyetje, por në kah të kundërt, më bëri edhe një gazetar i "National Public Radio": "A të frymëzon Las Vegas për të shkruar?". Çështja është se ne, gabimisht, mendojmë se na duhet qetësi shpirtërore për të shkruar, kur ndoshta është e kundërta. Fjala vjen, unë jam sorollatur muajt e parë pa shkruar asgjë, sepse, siç u thosha edhe kolegëve të mi "më mungonin ata dyzet qentë që më lehin në bark".


Mbase janë pikërisht pakënaqësia, zemërimi, instinkti i mbijetesës, rezistenca ndaj padrejtësisë, frika (të cilat për fat ky vend na i fal me bollëk), mekanizmi nxitës ose motori i ideve. Nuk është se jemi programuar me luftë që në gjen, por jemi akoma një popull që ndeshet me një jetë të vështirë.

Ajo që mund të them me siguri në rastin tim, është se nuk është realiteti fizik ai pas të cilit ndihem e lidhur fort. Realiteti fizik konsumohet shumë shpejt, me gjithë bukuritë dhe të veçantat që të ofron një vend i huaj.


Përvojat më interesante për mua kanë qenë bisedat me njerëzit, si fjala vjen emigrantët latinë që merreshin me punë të dorës së dytë e që kanë kapërcyer kufirin ilegalisht, duke marrë me vete vetëm disa fotografi familjare dhe muzikë; apo historitë e tre-katër brezave të familjeve amerikane (megjithëse vetë amerikanët përpiqen t'i harrojnë), para të cilave, nganjëherë historitë tona të komunizmit duken të rëndomta e pa sensin më të vogël të aventurës.


Secili ka diçka interesante brenda vetes, edhe pse nuk është i vetëdijshëm për këtë. Pra, nuk ka rëndësi se ku je, gjithkund do të marrësh në shpinë atë çka është e jotja, çka përbën esencën tënde dhe kësaj vetëm i shtohen disa shtresa informacioni.


_Çfarë i ofron Amerika poetes?_


Mund të them se viti që shkoi qe i mbarë për sa i përket promovimit. M'u dha një bursë njëvjeçare si shkrimtare në institutin "Black Mountain" në Universitetin e Nevadës - një bursë që ata e japin për tre shkrimtarë konkurrues nga e gjithë bota, çdo vit.


Në të njëjtën kohë dhashë disa prezantime, intervista në radio, botime në dhjetë revista të tjera letrare amerikane, pjesëmarrja në një antologji të poezisë amerikane të shek XXI që del së shpejti, dhe kryesorja, në janar del nga shtypi libri i ri me poezi i botuar nga i njëjti botues amerikan, që botoi dhe librin e parë "Fresco". Këto edhe të tjera, për të cilat do të flas kur t'u vijë koha.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Luli Lleshanaku - Si u bëra nuse pa dhëndër*

» Vendosur: 27/12/2009 - 14:08
  

Ani Lori

Velloja e nusërisë, një ëndërr që pothuaj lind me vajzën. Kot thonë ca e ca, se nuk e kanë problem që skanë hdhur një vello nusërie. Të tjerë e justifikojne shpërfilljen e fustanit të bardhë, me llogjikën e kohës, mentalitetin, modernizmin, e kushedi çfarë. Por pavarësisht të gjithave, çdo grua dëshiron të ketë veshur një vello, një herë në jetë. Luli Lleshanaku, as që e kish menbduar në të vërtetë. Donte të bënte një dasmë, jo se i pëlqente, por se donte familja. Dhe fustani i bardhë ishte gjëja e fundit që i shkoi ndërmend. Madje hiç fare sishte në listën e prioriteteve të asaj darke familjare, që nënkuptonte dasmën e Lulit, në Krujën e këtu e 20 viteve të shkuara. Por diksuh ia solli një vello, e ajo vendosi ta veshë, sa për të bërë një foto. Meqë dhëndri mungonte në atë darkë familjare, fotoja e ka regjistruar të vetme nusen e pazakontë. E mbajti fustanin e veç pak orë veshur, e hoqi, me të mbaruar darka, e u nis të nesërmen, drejt dhëndrit (nuk shkoi ai ta merrte nusen), me autobuzin e linjës, Krujë -Tiranë... 
*
Por pse, kjo dasëm e pangjashme me të tjerat?*

 Luli Lleshanaku, gruaja e Lazër Stanit, rrëfen...

*Në nëntorin e 20 viteve të shkuara ju jeni martuar Si ju vijnë ndërmend jehonat e dasmës?*

Nuk e di a mund të quhej dasëm, pasi nuk kishte asgjë tradicionale në të. Thjesht kishim vendosur të jetonim bashkë, por, në atë kohë bashkëjetesa ishte e pamundur, ndaj duhet ta zyrtarizonim disi së paku në sytë e familjes. Pra, duhej të figuronim të martuar. Ama, duhej bërë një një dasëm pa rënë në sy?
Po pse pikërisht kështu, teksa dasmat rëndom janë të zhurmëshme. Gara bëhet për përmasat sa më të mëdha të festës
Në rastin tonë ishte një arsye. Duhet të shtynim sa më gjatë të ishte e mundur pasojat politike të kësaj martese për tim shoq. Lazri në atë kohë punonte gazetar në gazetën Zëri i Rinisë që ishte organ i Komitetit Qëndror të Rinise (bëhet fjalë për vitin 1989), kurse unë isha e bija e armikut të klasës. Dihej që pasojat nuk mund të shmangeshin siç edhe nuk u shmangën, por ne thjesht po përpiqeshim të fitonim pak kohë, për të gjetur mbase një zgjidhje tjetër
E që ti kthehemi dasmës: Nuk ishte pjesë e planit as fustani i nusërisë e asgjë tjetër simbolike. Megjithatë të shtunën, Merita, një nuse e familjes që punonte si parukiere, më solli një fustan të bardhë nusërie, dhe më bindi ta vishja vetëm për disa orë, sa për të pasur disa forografi kujtim nga dama. Fustanet e bardhë në atë kohë merreshin me qira; ai smund të ishte ekskluzivitet i askujt. Visheshin të shtunën e të dielën, të hënën laheshin e hekuroseshin, dhe prenotoheshin nga dikush tjetër, për të dielën pasuese.
Gjithsesi, kuptoj që nuk ishte një zgjedhje e paramenduar e juaja. Jua sollën. I bukur? I përshtatej shijeve tuaja?
Çuditërisht ishte shumë i thjeshtë, por, i prerë me shumë shije për atë kohë. Më pëlqeu menjëherë. Nuk pagova asgjë për të, mu bë dhuratë. Më thanë se është qepur nga Edi Luarasi. Unë nuk e dija asokohe se kush ishte Edi Luarasi. Nuk e dija se ishte një aktore shumë e njohur e cila ishte dënuar për motive politike; nuk e dija as se i shoqi ishte Mihallaq Luarasi dhe që Edi punonte si rrobaqepëse në shtëpi, për të mbajtur familjen. Vonë, në vitet 90, kuptova se ndihesha mirë rastësisht fustanin tim e kishte qepur kjo aktore. Nga ana tjetër, gjej një rastësi të çuditshme fatesh, midis saj edhe meje. Sidoqoftë, duke qenë pak supersticioze siç jemi të gjithë nganjëherë, mund të them se ai fustan më solli fat. Kam pasur një jetë shumë të mirë me tim shoq.
Prit Po detajet e tjera: grimi, flokët, atmosfera
Mu bë një tualet i rastit dhe në darkë para gjumit, hoqa karficat, shtriva flokët dhe u ktheva në gjendjen e mëparshme. Në një nga poezitë e mia të titulluara Flashback shkruaj për këtë, dhe nuk më harrohet sidomos shikimi i sime mëje, gjithë frikë se çfarë do të më priste pas kësaj martese që i kapërceu parashikimet e tyre. Që në fillim, dajat nuk ishin dakord për këtë martesë. Ata e pëlqyen shumë tim shoq që në momentin që e panë, por, sipas tyre, nuk dihej se sa gjatë mund ti rezistonte ai presionit nga kjo martesë, dhe se ai nuk e di mirë se çjanë në gjendje të bëjnë këta.. Me këta nënkuptoheshin komunistët dhe përpiqeshin të shmangnin fyerjen që mund të vinte nëse ai më linte duke qenë nën presion. Ai, nuk është rregjur me vaj e uthull si ne, thoshnin. Kjo ishte pak a shumë atmosfera. Gjithsesi, unë kisha një fytyrë shumë të lumtur. Thjesht isha shumë e dashuruar me Lazrin e nuk mendoja më gjatë. Kam qenë vetëm 21 vjeç dhe nuk kisha asgjë tjetër veçse intuitë për të besuar tek burri që kisha zgjedhur.
Pra, ju u bëtë nuse me vello vetëm për disë orë...?
Po. Nusërova para vetes në një farë mënyre, sepse në shtëpi hynë e dolën vetëm rrethi shumë i afërt i familjes dhe një shoqe e sime mëje. U bë nje darkë shume e vogël
Cili ishte reagimi i dhëndrit për pamjen e nuses?
Ai smë ka parë me vello. Të nesërmen e darkës së ngushtë familjare, daja më solli në Tiranë me autobus, ku me priste im shoq. Në dorë kisha vetëm një valixhe me pak rroba. Kisha veshur një fustan stofi dhe këpucë me taka. Megjithatë ai, kur më pa disi të ndryshuar, me gjurmët e tualetit të një dite më parë në fytyrë, nuk i pëlqeu fare. Shkuam në redaksinë e tij ku për fat nuk kishte askënd sepse ishte ditë pushimi, dhe unë pastrova mirë fytyrën, hoqa fustanin dhe vesha një palë pantallona kadifeje, zëvendësova këpucët me taka me një palë atlete, dhe u nisëm për në Shkodër me tren, tek e motra.
Tek motra e burrit menjëherë pas martesës! Zakonisht është momenti për tu nisur për një udhëtim mjalti
Epo Siç e mora vesh atë ditë, as dhomën që kishte pasur Lazri në konviktin e pedagogëve, nuk e kishte më; ia kishin marrë një javë më parë.
Gjithsesi ai nuk më pa të veshur nuse. Vajzat habiten kur nuk na shohin bashkë në foto, dhe ai duke qeshur u thotë: Nuk e di se me kë është martuar, se unë nuk jam aty.
Dajat tuaj i trembeshin pasojave të kësaj martese. Dhe në fakt ishte viti 1989. A pati pasoja në të vërtetë?
Gjithë kolegët e tim shoqi, e dinin pak a shumë se ne ishim të martuar; e dinin edhe kush isha unë. Kur e kërkoja tek recepsioni poshtë ose në telefon, ndonjëri i thoshte me shaka: Hajde se të kërkon mbesa e Xhaferr Devës. Pra e dinin që kisha një background të rëndë politik duke qenë se ime më ishte e mbesa e Abaz Kupit, dhe im atë i vëllai i Alush Lleshanakut. Më keq nuk kishte si  bëhej. Më kujtohet se kur i tregova Lazrit edhe për dajën që e kisha në burg, ai tha duke qeshur: Hajt se nuk ndryshon gjë; një qershi sipër tortës është. Natyrisht dikush e nxiste për mire të hiqte dorë prej meje, se nuk ia vlen tia falësh dreqit të gjitha, për një copë grua, sepse ai regjim i toleronte të gjitha, por jo bashkëjetesën me armikun e klasës. Ai i kishte arritur të gjitha vetëm me punën e tij, dhe do të ishte mëkat ti humbte të gjitha vetëm për një copë grua. Por mes tyre, kishte edhe njerëz të mirë që e mbështetën në këtë rast, me aq sa mundej, sigurisht. Njëri prej tyre ka qenë Mehmet Elezi, sekretar i Parë i Komitetit Qëndror të Rinisë së asaj kohe, sot ambasadori jonë në Zvicër. Ai edhe pak të tjerë, luanin rolin e atij që nuk dinte gjë, deri kur situata nuk mund të mbrohej më.
E kur ndodhi kjo?
Në verën e vitit 1990, nga qeveria e asaj kohe, u krijua iluzioni që shqiptarët mund të dilnin jashtë shtetit, mjafton që në pasaportë të viheshin emrat e disa shteteve si destinacion. Unë e çova pasaportën në Degën e Punëve të Brendshme dhe kur shkova ta merrja, nuk ma dhanë, por më morën brenda dhe më dërguan në zyrën e kryetarit të Degës, i cili më vuri para një presioni të tmerrshëm psikologjik, duke më përmendur vargun e kushërinjve të mi që punonin kundër pushtetit popullor në perëndim dhe pasaportën nuk do të ma kthente deri në një moment reflektimi nga ana ime. Kur ia tregova tim shoqi ngjarjen, ai shkoi e takoi kryetarin e Degës dhe duke mos i lënë gjë pa thënë se ku e gjente ai të drejtën të bënte presion në emër të pushtetit mbi një vajzë të re. Ishte shumë elokuent e nuk ia dilte kush me fjalë, por habitem për kurajon, të cilën natyrisht e pagoi.
E pagoi edhe pse tashmë 1990-ta kishte mbërritur?!
Po. Pas kësaj, letrat nga Dega e Punëve të Brendshme të Krujës kundër tij, u bënë të papërballueshme. Si vazhdoni ta mbani akoma në punë filanin i cili është martuar me filanen? Ishte ende i fuqishëm Sigurimi i Shtetit në atë kohë. Jo vetëm kaq, por gëluan peticione nga organizatat e rinisë së Krujës, dhe organizata të tjera të masave, për të cilat më vonë mësova që ishin vetëm falso, sepse ato i kishin kurdisur vetëm nja dy a tre individë. Njëra prej tyre ishte një mësuesja ime e biologjisë shkollës tetëvjeçare, jo krutane, por e ardhur në Krujë, të cilës nuk i mjaftuan peticionet por nuk la derë pa trokitur për të shkatërruar tim shoq. Kurrë nuk kam patur ndonjë fërkim me të, dhe nuk e kuptoj sot e kësaj dite se çe shtynte të ishte kaq agresive. Edhe shumë gjëra të tjera nuk i kuptoj akoma, por me sa duket nuk duhet doemos një motiv për të bërë keq.
Kështu, në shtator të vitit 1990, vetëm dhjetë muaj pas martesës sonë, tim shoq e hoqën nga puna për qëndrim liberal dhe e caktuan mësues në fshatin Kllojkë të Tiranës. Ishte një lloj internimi. Ai nuk shkoi as edhe një ditë në Kllojkë, dhe duke qenë pa shtëpi, pa punë, pa perspektivë, ne kishim vendosur të arratiseshim në dhjetor të atij viti nga Thethi, sapo të fillonte dëbora, sepse në kushte të zakonshme të motit, arratisja ishte e pamundur. Për fat ndodhën ato që ndodhën në nëntor, dhe nuk qe nevoja të arratiseshim, sepse jam krejt e sigurtë që unë nuk do të isha e aftë fizikisht të kaloja kufirin, dhe asnjëri nga ne nuk do ti mbijetonte kësaj aventure.
Pse çfarë ndodhi në nëntor?
Iku Kadareja. Ky veprim zgjoi një lloj rebelimi në radhët e intelektualëve. Në nëntor të atij viti, Sigurimi i Shtetit përhapi lajmin që unë dhe im shoq ishin vrarë në kufi, me sa duket si një mënyrë për të bërë presion mbi të tjerët, se kjo ju pret, po ngritët krye. Shokët, kolegët e Lazrit e dinin; e gjithë familja ime përveç mamës dhe motrës, e kishin marrë vesh, dhe na kanë qarë së gjalli. Në Konferencën e radhës së Talenteve të Reja në Korçë, i ndjeri Teodor Keko merr fjalën dhe pasi bën një hyrje shumë diplomatike, hap çështjen tonë se kemi dëgjuar që ata të dy janë vrarë në kufi dhe se i kaloi koha persekutimit për motive politike, kur ata janë të dy të talentuar, etj, etj. Besim Fusha, fotoreporter i asaj kohe, në një libër që ka botuar kohët e fundit, shkruan për këtë ngjarje dhe mënyrën se si ajo u perceptua në Tiranën e asaj kohe. Si përfundim, u tha hapur që ne ishim shëndoshë e mirë dhe Dritëro Agolli mori përsipër të punësonte Lazrin në gazetën Drita. Me kaq u rikthyen shpresat dhe u shmang arratisja. Në 91, ndodhën ato që ndodhën dhe ne u kthyem në Tiranë. Unë fillova universitetin vetëm në shtator të 1991, kur shkolla u çlirua nga kriteret politike, dhe kur unë isha nënë me fëmijë 3 muajsh.
Duke iu kthyer dasmës që ishte edhe shkaku i kësaj interviste a keni ndonjë peng për të? Ndoshta ju vjen keq pse se keni një foto me dhëndrin
Jo. Asnjëri nga ne nuk është tip ceremonial apo formal. Jemi tepër privatë për të bërë një show para të tjerëve apo vetes. Me shaka kemi thënë njëqind herë që do të martohemi në kishë, por natyrisht nuk e bëmë. Thjesht mund të kishim pasur një ceremoni të thjeshtë diku, po pa atë frikën e së nesërmes që kishim të stampuar në fytyrë. Por ajo që më bën të habitem është fakti se sa i varur nga politika ka qenë çdo moment në jetën time. Dhe në një farë mënyre, prapë vazhdon.

Panorama.

----------


## [Perla]

Libri me poezi të përkthyera në anglisht nga krijimtaria e poeteshës shqiptare, Luljeta Lleshanaku u përshkrua shkurtimisht në numrin e djeshëm të gazetës së njohur amerikane "The New York Times", në një shkrim kushtuar disa botimeve të reja.

"Në universin e medias, planeti i vogël i poezisë" titullohet shkrimi i Dana Jennings në gazetën njujorkeze që tërheq vëmendjen te shtëpitë e vogla botuese amerikane që vazhdojnë të botojnë poezi, ndonëse këto lloj botimesh nuk kanë ndonjë sukses në treg.

"Gratë dhe burrat që drejtojnë shtëpitë e vogla botuese, shpesh në shtrëngicë të skajshme financiare, e dinë në thellësi të vetes se ndonëse mbetet një punë kulturore e nënçmuar, poezia është e nevojshme.

E dinë se poezia, edhe nëse përbuzet nga bota e gjerë kulturore, nuk skadon kurrë", shkruan Jennings përpara se të përshkruajë disa vëllime poetike të botuara kohët e fundit, të cilat "dëshmojnë se si poezia mbijeton, madje edhe gjallon në ujërat e definicionit të lartë të masmedias".
Më poshtë vijon, përshkrimi i librit të poeteshës shqiptare:

CHILD OF NATURE (Fëmijë e natyrës) nga Luljeta Lleshanaku
Përkthyer nga Henry Israeli dhe Shpresa Qatipi
93 faqe botuar nga "New Directions" - çmimi $13.95.

"Luljeta Lleshanaku u rrit në gjendje arresti shtëpiak në Shqipërinë totalitare. E lindur në 1968, asaj nuk iu lejua që të ndjekë studimet në universitet apo të botonte poezitë e saj deri në vitet e para 1990, pas rënies së komunizmit. Mirëpo, ndonëse frymëzohen nga e kaluara, poezitë e saj të brishta, janë të tërthorta dhe rrallë bëhen polemike.

Melankolia e muzgët që përshkon Shqipërinë e saj ku "shiu i butë bie si apostrofë në një bisedë mes dy botëve", trungjet familjare "rrëzohen nga rënia e rrufesë" dhe shumica e ditëve i bëjnë jehonë "një vetmie metalike ngjyrë gri".

Këto detaje gërshetohen duke thurur pamjen e një Shqipërie të një mërgimi të brendshëm dhe në fund, ndihemi me fat që znj. Lleshanaku na ka ftuar në ngritjet dhe uljet fluturuese në pistën e shpirtit të saj".

_(Ruben Avxhiu është kryeredaktor i gazetës "Illyria" në New York)_

----------


## shigjeta

*Luljeta Lleshnaku, përzgjedhur nga Poetry Society drejt Çmimit evropian të Lirisë*

Është e vështirë të ndjekësh lajmin, që lidhet me poeten e njohur shqiptare, Luljeta Lleshanaku. Ka qenë e ftuar vetëm pak ditë më parë në një turprezantimesh të librit të saj me poezi të sapo botuar në Londër nga Shtëpia Botuese Bloodaxe, të titulluar Heywire, new and collected poems dhe është intervistuar në panele me emra të njohur të poezisë ndërkombëtare. Ndërkohë është e përzgjedhur për Çmimin e Lirisë, çmim prestigjioz poetik, që do të jepet në Mars. Dhe, vetëm një muaj më parë, është bërë përzgjedhja e librit të saj në listën e librave të rekomanduar nga Poetry Society, si dhe një recension i botuar në The Guardian shkruar nga Sean OBrian. 
Më përmbledhtas, ajo e filloi turin e saj poetik me pjesëmarrjen në Festivalin e 23-të të poezisë në Aldeburgh, i cili është edhe aktiviteti më i rëndësishëm i poezisë në Mbretërinë e Bashkuar. Atje performoi përkrah Robert Hass, njërit nga ikonat e gjalla të poezisë bashkëkohore Amerikane dhe fitues i disa çmimeve mes tyre Pulitzer dhe Çmimi i Kritikës; Kay Ryan , një tjetër fituese e Çmimit Pulitzer; Maurice Riordan, një nga poetët më me integritet irlandezë; Andrew Motion, një tjetër poet laureat. Në shkrimin e tij Feeling the love this year after a spring bombshell, Steven Russell, shkruan: Shqiptarja Luljeta Lleshanaku u shqua në vlerësimin tonë në kapërcyell të vitit. Ekipi vlerësues pëlqeu shumë nga punët e saj dhe e ndoqi me kujdes atë gjatë audiencave në worldwide web, dhe ne gjetëm vërtetë shumë atmosferë nga poemat e saj. Ato janë shumë prekëse dhe të paharrueshme. 
Gjatë katër ditëve që lidheshin me pjesëmarrjen e saj në festival, Lleshanaku qe protagoniste në panelin mbi letërsinë e shekullit të 21, me perspektivën e poezisë në epokën e shpejtësisë së informacionit. Më tej, ajo pati një intervistë publike me Peter Blegvad, dhe ishte e zgjedhur në mbrëmjen finale, me performancën e saj në krah të Robert Hass dhe Maurice Riordan. Në mbyllje, drejtorja e festivalit, Naomi Jaffa, u shpreh saktësisht: Luljeta Lleshanaku, është një poete e jashtëzakonshme, në kuptimin e mirë të fjalës... Një performancë tjetër vazhdoi me të në Londër , në Sothbank Centre, në përformancën State of emergency. I gjithë ky tur ishte i mbështetur nga Poetry Trust, Art Council dhe SOUTHBANK Centre. Botimi i përmbledhjes së saj poetike në Londër, nga njëra prej shtëpive Botuese më të rëndësishme të poezisë (Bloodaxe) vjen pas dy librave të botuar në parë në Shtete e Bashkuara të Amerikës, një libri në Itali, Austri, dhe së fundi në Poloni, ku është shpallur një nga kandidatet e Çmimit Evropian të Lirisë, i cili jepet ne Gdansk, Poloni, marsin që vjen. Gjithashtu, me Fëmijët e Natyrës, Lleshanaku ishte në shortlistën e pesë librave më të mirë të huaj, si kandidate për Çmimin e librit më të mirë të huaj të botuar në ShBA vitin që shkoi. Këtu e mbyllim. Gruaja modeste është e heshtur në labiritin e saj të krijimit. 
Milosao po boton me lejen e saj disa poezi nga një cikël i prezantuar pak kohë më parë tek Mehr Licht.

MILOSAO

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kur bisedojnë për gratë….
Share This

    Add to Delicious
    Share on FriendFeed
    Digg
    submit to reddit

Tags

3 qershor Edouard Mane at-father-lathuille-1879

“Ajo është një krijuese e talentuar e krahasimit… Ky mjet shfaqet shumë unik tek Lleshanaku. Është me rëndësi të theksojmë që ekziston rreziku, që ky mjet mund të kthehet në zakon, por, në përgjithësi, krahasimet e Lleshanakut veprojnë, më tepër si një akt skicimi, duke përcaktuar koordinata të sakta në një territor, që për ne, për fat, mbetet i panjohur…” Është ky vlerësim nga revista “Poetry London” pranverë 2012, për poeten Luljeta Lleshanaku, së cilës i botojmë më poshtë disa poezi nga vëllimi i ri poetik “pothuajse dje”





Luljeta Lleshanaku



Pothuajse dje

Ca njerëz të panjohur,

Po ngrejnë një shtëpi të re këtu rrotull.

Poetere, të shara dhe hare.

Çekiçë dhe derivate krahësh.

Melodi të fshkëllyera pa fillim dhe fund,

Kafshuar nga lemza në të dyja anët.



Dritarja e madhe hapet drejt lindjes.

Një djalë i ngathëtme sandale,

Tërheq pas vetes një bidon të madh uji sa gjysma e tij,

Qetësues, si një letër thithëse mbi bojën e freskët,

Para se të kthehet fleta



Kamionët e ngarkuar me llaç,

Lënë simbolin e infinitit

Mbi baltë



Përgjatë murit, një pe-plumbçe ruan drejtimin,

Medalion që varet nga hiçi,

Nga qafa e dikujt, të cilit,

Askush nuk merr mundimin t’ia shohë fytyrën.



Ata e filluan me hangarin.Kështu fullon çdo jetë e re.

Me një aksiomë.



Befas unë sjell në mend tim atë,

Të sapokthyer nga fusha,

Gjithë djersë, në pushimin e drekës,

Atë dhe time më,



Kur dolën nga hangari

Duke shtruar me nxitim flokët e ngatërruar

Të skuqur, me shikimin gjithë frikë rrotull

Si dy hajdutë.



Dhoma e tyre e gjumit ishte e freskët dhe e pastër

Në katin e dytë të shtëpisë,

Unë akoma pyes veten: “Pse në hangar?”

Por, mbaj mend gjithashtu, që gjëja e gjallë dhe të vjelat

Nuk ishin të mbara atë vit

Dhe për kursim, dritat fikeshin herët.



Isha dymbëdhjetë vjeç.

Gjumin e kisha të thellë dhe kursehtjen të mefshët,

Hedhur pa kujdes

Si togjet e dëborës në njërën anë të rrugës.



Por hangarin e mban mend qartë, sikur kandodhur dje,

Pothuajse dje.

Nuk harrohen lehtë gjërat që i sheh duke mbyllur njërin sy:

Fundin e heroit në kinema,

Dhe apokalipsin e parë të diellit





*Meshkuj



Qenia njerëzore është si një gjuhë e vdekur;

Prej saj mbetet vetëm një shprehje, citim, apo një fjalë e vetme.



Por një baba pa djem është mutacion.

Emri i tij do qarkullojë nga njëri vesh në tjetrin, përmes një fryme

Të pastër femërore



i artikuluar si një ëndërr pa konflikt

e vështirë për t’u mbajtur mend të nesërmen.



Gjashtë vajza: secila prej lindjeve qe një dështim

si tregtari i arit

që kthehet në shtëpi vetëm me mëndafsh dhe çajra kurativë.



Pa një djalë në familje

pa një lumë për të derdhur mbeturinat toksike

të zemërimit të tij bardhë e zi,

Pa dikë për të parashikuar dimrat në skeletin e kafshëve të shtëpisë

pas darke

luftërat, lindjet, vdekjet

kur jeta dembeloset në paqe.





Qeliza e tij është një shpellë

me skica naive prej karboni

gjahtari kundër bishës, gjahtari kundër natyrës

deri në çastin kur një grua shfaqet afër zjarrit.

Atëhere fuqia zhvendoset nga muskujt

tek sytë

dhe këndi i shigjetës bëhet i paqartë.



Ky është fundi i epokës së akullt,

fundi i qartësisë.



Dhe është një sekret që i përthith burrat nga brenda

si Yjet xhuxhat

duke i transformuar nga të verdhë, në të bardhë

dhe pastaj të zinj, një njollë në kozmos.

Pa një djalë për t’ia përcjellë këtë:

jo sekretin në vetvete,

por artin e vetmisë
*




Qyteti i mollëve



Hija e gruas shtatzanë-

një varg kodrinash

në horizont



Për me radhë,

ajo e mbajti të fshehtë shtatzaninë

në të njëjtën mënyrë si fëmijët e eksodit

fshehin lodrat e preferuara

midis trikove të leshta dhe bukës

kur u është kërkuar

të mos marrin asgjë veç rrobave në trup.



Një cigan me djalin e vogël

shfaqet nga hiçi

dhe ndalet para këmbëve të saj.

Në duart e tij

fizarmonika

hap flatrat si shqiponja drejt presë

duke zbuluar gjoksin e saj të bardhë e pushtor.



Mbi kokën e djalit është vendosur një mollë

si mbi të gjitha kokat e fëmijëve në qytezë,

mollë gjysmë të kalbura,

në pritje të testit të atësisë.



Dhe baballarët

e humbin forcën

para se të bëjnë gjuajtjen e vetme me shigjetë



Të gjithë rriten e plaken në të njëjtën kohë

krasiten nga e njëjta dorë kopshtari.

brezi i mesëm, nuk ekziston.

Ata emigrojnë

dhe kur kthehen,

kanë flokë gri dhe ndërtojnë nga një shtëpi të madhe gri

ku do të japin të fundit frymë.



Por dimri është gjithmonë një dimër i mirë për mollët.

Mollë gjithandej; mollët nuk kanë kujtesë

ndërsa,

si në Gjenezë,

vazhdojnë të luajnë lojën e joshjes,

këtu, ku nuk ka parajsë të humbur



Indiferente, gratë hapin dritaret

dhe e lënë natën të dalë

sikur zgjidhin qentë

në rrugën që kundërmon erë mollësh të kalbura

apo cedre.



Duhani



Këtu, të gjithë tymosin.

Në mbrëmje

Secila prej grave

E dallon të shoqin prej së largu

nga shkëndija e cigares

në fund të rrugës me kalldrëm.



Kur shkëndija pulson dendur

Gratë e ndjenë stuhinë dhe nxitojnë të ngrohin gjellën në zjarr.

por, kur është e rrallë dhe dembele

si pulsimi prej jodi i kandilave në breg

ato e dijnë

që duhet të heshtin, e t’i lënë vetëm.



Në kafenë

atje ku tre vetë tymosin

i katërti nuk mund ta refuzojë cigaren.

(Nuk mund të mbetesh jashtë zjarrit Shamanik

dëshpërimit ngjyrë vjollcë,

të ofruar me një dorë në zemër)



Kur bisedojnë për gratë

hiri i cigares së djegur përgjysmë

varet pezull,

dhe një shirit i verdhë i trashë tymi

i rrethon si zonën e aksidentit

zonë, që nuk lejohet ta shkelësh.



Më pas, njëri prej tyre

nis të tregojë

se si sapo e ndëshkoi të birin





Vonesa e trupit



Thuhet,

se qenë pikërisht parfumet,

ngurrimi për të lënë Versajën pa aromat e saj të preferuara trupore

(kur kuajt hingëllinin rrezikun në oborr)

shkaku që i mori jetën Maria Antuanetës



Një herë, bagazhi im

mbërriti dy ditë pas meje në Dublin

Të brendshmet, këpucët numër 37, takëmi i higjienës

tharësja e flokëve, këmisha e natës, valiumet,

novela e përthyer në faqen me gërma korsive

dhe fustanet mediume-petite

vërtiteshin të hutuara, analfabete

në transportierët e boshatisur të aeroporteve tranzit





Trupi është i ngathët; vështirë se të befason

me kontinente dhe njerëz

të cilët imagjinata jonë i kish zbuluar me kohë.



Dhe gabimisht mund të mendosh

se kur je i ri, i bukur e gjithë shëndet,

është trupi që paraprin.

Kujto sa herë ai është lënë i vetëm në qilimin e kuq

Si aktor episodik, nën zhgënjimin e kamerave.



I ngathët, por dinak,

ai gjuan rastin për të të mbërritur.

Ja kështu, në monumentet e mia të hezitimit

erdhën në jetë fëmijët. Dhe kopshti m’u zgjerua me të tjera stinë, tabela.

dhe të tjera mëdyshje



Dhe atëhere kur ti mendon se ai është më i ngathët se kurrë,

i rënduar nga mosha, sklerotik, i ngecur në trafikun arterial

pikërisht atëhere

ai merr frerët në dorë.



Sepse trupi nuk ka nostalgji.

Je ti që ke mbetur mbrapa si një shtyllë kripe,

i shndërruar vetë në një tempull,

kur nuk të ka mbetur më asgjë tjetër për të besuar





Live



S’ka asgjë me ngushëlluese para gjumit

se ky klub me birrë të lirë e muzikë live.

Kallot në zërin e këngëtares, lirikat

e rrasura me forcë brenda rimave pobre

që derdhen si mishrat, jashtë grykës së korsesë.



Po kështu edhe birra. Një zënkë atje në qoshe,

bën ndryshimin e vetëm midis ditëve të javës

dhe të premten mbrëma. Dhe fosfori i një seksi të lirë

platonik. Çfarë ndodh në bord, mbetet në bord.



Në cep të tavolinës, faturat e lagura

me një shifër e rrumbullakosur në fund,

janë indulgjenca që shkurtojnë rrugën nga purgatori në parajsë

(nuk ia vlen t’i vësh në dyshim)



Një apati e ëmbël hiçi dhe qesëndisje

kapet pas gruas që këndon.

“Aha, e filloi shumë lart; nuk e kap refrenin!”

“A thua?”

“E vëmë me bast”

kur askujt nuk i duhet një refren.

Ata ndodhen këtu pikërisht për vrimat,

si brenda një buke artizanale me kore të lëmuar

që ta bëjnë të lehtë qenien.



Dhe daljen, akoma më pak ceremoniale.

E keni parash daljen prej berberit,

që me dashamirësi pas qethjes, sipas ritualit,

të jep një shuplakë të freskët në qafë:

“Ngrihuni tani, është radha e tjetrit!”

http://www.standard.al/kur-bisedojne-per-grate/

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

5 Mars 2014 - 13:05 | LAJME 	



*Duke qenë një popull i izoluar shqiptarët e ngritën të panjohurën në kult*

NGA: URAN KRASNIQI

Duke qenë një popull i izoluar shqiptarët e ngritën të panjohurën në kultLuljeta Lleshanaku ka lindur në Elbasan. Ajo është diplomuar për Letërsi në Tiranë. Më pas ka ndjekur Programin Ndërkombëtar të Shkrimtarëve në Universitetin e Iowa-s, dhe vonë, është diplomuar për Master në Artet e Bukura në SHBA. Ka botuar shtatë vëllime poetike në shqip dhe shtatë të tjera në gjuhë të huaja: anglisht, gjermanisht, polonisht dhe italisht. Lleshanaku është fituese e Çmimit Ndërkombëtar “Kristal Vilenice 2009” në Festivalin Ndërkombëtar të Vilenicës në Lubjanë; fituese e çmimit “Penda e argjendtë 2000”, fituese e Panairit të Librit 2013 në Tiranë; fituese e çmimit “Kult 2013” dhe një nga fituesit e Panarit të librit në Prishtinë, për vitin 2013.

Libri Heywire: New & Selected Poems, i botuar në Angli, është shpallur finalist për çmimin “The Corneliu M Popescu Prize 2013”. Po kështu, libri Child of Nature , i botuar në SHBA, është shpallur finalist për 2011 BTBA (Best Translated Book Award). Me botimin në polonisht, autorja është shpallur kandidate për çmimin The European Poet of Freedom, në Gdansk, Poloni, 2012

*UNI.* “Unë, filani…dhe filani”, është mënyra jonë e të shprehurit, kur duam të përkufizojmë fizikisht prezencën e një grupi ku jemi të përfshirë. Në kultura të tjera, komunikimi ndjek një tjetër etikë, duke e vënë “unë” në fund të frazës, pra: “Filani, filani dhe unë!”, që është edhe një formë modestie. Por, ama, unë nuk njoh ndonjë popull tjetër (së paku modern), ku në krye të tryezës, vihet tjetri, miku, i huaji, siç, veprojnë sot e kësaj dite shqiptarët. Në Krujë, qytetin ku unë jam rritur, “jabanxhinjtë” ishin pothuajse të shenjtë. Atëherë, çfarë përfaqëson “uni” për ne shqiptarët në të tilla raste? Midis gjitha shpjegimeve, atij të “frikës”, “inferioritetit”, ndrojtjes ndaj të huajit, një shpjegim tjetër them së bën më tepër sens: respekti ndaj të resë, të panjohurës, dijes. Duke qenë një popull i izoluar historikisht për periudha të gjata, shqiptarët e ngritën të panjohurën në kult dhe mikpritja është nderimi më i madh që i bëhet të resë, lajmit, të panjohurës. Dhe shqiptarët, me të drejtë janë konsideruar si populli që i mbështeti hebrejtë apo dhe armenët, por, përtej politikave zyrtare, përtej nderit, besës, mendoj se ishte më tepër kureshtja për një popull tjetër për të cilin ata dinin aq pak, dhe nevoja për të mësuar prej tyre, duke qenë që hebrejtë dhe armenët, përfaqësonin kryesisht shtresën e mesme, dhe zantaçinjtë. Jo më larg, por para dy ditësh, dëgjova se si një krutan mësoi fotografinë prej hebreut që strehoi në shtëpi, dhe tjetri në Durrës, mësoi argjendarinë. E njejta përvojë edhe me armenët.

*NADIRE.* Nadire quhet halla ime që është një nga njerëzit më të veçantë që kam njohur. Midis vetë asaj, dhe emrit, çuditërisht ekziston një lidhje e çuditshme: midis saj dhe “nadir-it” si koncept astronomik, si kulmi i poshtëm i diçkaje, apo “nadir-it” si dëshpërim i thellë. Ajo gjithë jetën e saj e ka jetuar me idenë që është e motra e një heroi, e një miti, e “filanit” dhe si e tillë, ajo prej fillimi, zgjedhjet i kishte të kufizuara dhe aq më pak i lejoheshin gabimet. Duhet të jetë shumë e vështirë të kufizohesh nga hija e tjetrit. Vështirësia më e madhe nuk është për ta tejkaluar këtë hije; vështirësia më e madhe është për ta mbrojtur këtë hije, për të mos cënuar emrin e mirë, për të cilin, nuk kemi asnjë kontribut. Edhe në mënyrën se si ajo e ngre butë vetullën e majtë dhe në mënyrën se si buzëqesh (pa e shndërruar kurrë në një qeshje), ajo ngjan më tepër me një reminishencë të një historie se sa me një jetë reale.

*INATI.* “Inatin e sotëm, shtyje për nesër”- thotë një proverb, dhe nuk ka këshillë më të mirë, por, ama për të vepruar me gjakftohtësi, dhe jo për të harruar. Jo sepse harresa ose falja nuk gjenden lehtë në natyrën njerëzore, por, sepse është pikërisht ai, “inati”, i cili i jep gjithë solemnitetin e duhur vuajtjes së njeriut prej njeriut. Dy vitet e fundit, duke punuar me të persekutuarit e regjimit komunist, e kam vënë në dyshim nganjëherë nëse ata do të donin vërtetë që viktimizuesit të viheshin në bankën e drejtësisë. Do të ishte njëlloj si të neutralizohej e keqja, por bashkë me të, të neutralizoheshin dekada histori. E aq më tepër falja, gjë që do t’i çonte drejt një krize ekzistenciale të tipit: “Nëse gjithçka që unë hoqa, shlyhet për pesë sekonda me një fjalë goje, atëherë e gjitha kjo nuk paska qenë asgjë!” A mund të fshihen, me një komandë të vetme, kapituj të tërë në jetën e dikujt?

*VËTHËT*. Vathë si i themi në gegnisht, më kujtojnë sakrificën time të parë për bukurinë. Duhet të kem qenë nja 13 vjeçe, kur me nja pesë a gjashtë vajza të së njejtës moshë, shkuam tek një zonjë për të shpuar veshët kolektivisht. Metoda ishte krejt primitive: me një gjipërë qepjeje dhe një shtupë pambuku me alkool, saqë kur pa skenën, motrës sime i ra të fikët. As unë nuk e përballova dot fazën e mbylljes së plagës dhe përfundimisht, u detyrova t’i rishpoja edhe njëherë kur u bëra njëzet vjeç, por që u ndërlikua edhe më për shkak të një gjilpëre të shtrembër. Por, më e keqja qe që vathët e sime mëje, për të cilat bëra gjithë atë sakrificë dhe të cilëve ua kisha vënë syrin me kohë, u shitën tamam kur unë kisha veshët gati për to. Një paradoks i tillë, të kujton tregimet e O’Henry-t. Tamam një alegori për jetën: ne e humbasim qëllimin tonë rrugës, ose jemi të vonuar gjithsesi; ajo që mbetet, është vetëm përpjekja për t’iu afruar këtij qëllimi.
*
EGRASI.* Makthi më i madh që më shfaqet herë pas here në ëndërr, është një shtëpi me mure të lartë e të shtrembër dhe me shumë egrasi (ose lagështirë). Gjithmonë e njejta pamje rrënqethëse. Diçka akoma më e pashpjegueshme është ndjesia që më jep e gjelbra e mureve, dhe arkitektura bektashiane në përgjithësi. Jo frikë, por një trishtim i thellë, i thellë, për të cilin nuk gjej dot fjalë dhe që shkon përtej përvojës. Këto janë rastet kur unë besoj se me genet, ne ndoshta trashëgojmë edhe njëlloj përvojë vizuale dhe emocionale të parardhësve tanë.

*RIMË.* Një nga reklamat e shumta që jepte një stacion lokal televiziv amerikan, ishte për një avokat aksidentesh. Avokati, i cili quhej Ed, shfaqej vetë në reklamë, duke iu drejtuar publikut:”Are you sad? Call Ed!”, që në anglisht, ndryshe nga në shqip, rimon fort (“Je në hall? Telefono Edin!”) Arsyeja qe me kujtohet, ishte rimimi i fortë i dy fjalive të mesazhit komercial që me sa duket, është njëri nga sekretet e memorizimit dhe mënyra se si trashëgimia gojore, prej qindra vjetësh, ka mbërritur deri në ditët tona. Dhe për të njejtën arsye i jam shmangur rimës në poezitë e mia, për atë lloj arbitrariteti me të cilin të imponohet tingulli, duke kërkuar më hapësirë për një lidhje logjike me lexuesin.

*STAMBOLLI.* Sa herë që përmendet Stambolli, e para gjë që më vjen ndërmend, është një zonjë e moshuar turke, e cila ndodhej në të njejtën dhomë spitali me time ëmë, e që priste të na zinte gjumi ne, për të qarë me vete në heshtje. Ajo kishte bërë tre by pass-e dhe gjëndja ishte shumë e rëndë, por, nuk ishte ky shqetësimi i saj. Siç e mora vesh më vonë prej së mbesës, atë e shqetësonte fakti që duke qenë nënë e shtatë djemve, asnjërin nuk kishte afër në shtratin e vdekjes, sepse ata ishin të shpërndarë me punë sa në Europë e sa në Anadoll. Natyrisht, asaj nuk i mungonte asgjë, por, aty e kam kuptuar se për prindërit të kesh fëmijët afër, qenka çështje sedre, dinjiteti, më shumë se sa nevojë.

(MARRE NGA 7 SHKRONJA-URAN KRASNIQI)

http://www.balkanweb.com/kultur%C3%A...lt-179195.html

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3Z2t9x82Z4

Luljeta Lleshanaku ne Jamais Vu

Tetor 2013

----------


## sirena_adria

LULJETA LLESHANAKU - Albanian Poetry

----------

